

Show HN: Haus – Simplified payment and splitting of home expenses - songrabbit
http://blog.hausiq.com/whats-with-haus/

======
songrabbit
Haus is a side project that I worked on: an app that can help renters deal
with the frustrations of apartment bills, service providers, roommate payments
etc.

I would love if anyone signed up for the beta:
[https://hausiq.com](https://hausiq.com)

